# Dried banana chips, pineapple, apricots



## luvthempigs (Mar 6, 2010)

I found that my piggies and bunnies all love dried banana chips (as a treat)

Any reason why they shouldn't be allowed to have them on occasion?

What about dried pineapple or apricots? Just trying to think of new little treats for the critters.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 6, 2010)

I am not sure about apricots but I think dried banana and pineapple (pure dried fruit, no sugar added and no other preservatives or stuff added) is fine for a treat. If there is added sugar, note how much extra sugar and really be restrictive about the amount. I give my bun 1/4 of one banana chip, sometimes a half of a chip per night to lure him back into his cage at night. Dried apple chips is another thing that some find popular with the buns. I think the concern is mostly with the amount of sugar consumption.


----------



## tamsin (Mar 7, 2010)

Dried fruit is more concentrated as the waters been removed. He could have a bigger bit of fresh banana and it would have the same nutritional value. The same with other fruit, a whole dried apricot is the same as eating a whole fresh one even though it looks less volume.

A little bit probably won't do any harm, though some buns are sensitive to sugary foods, but other things are just as tasty and you can feed more. Fresh herbs make good treats and any kind of fresh fruit/veg. Just save your rabbits favourite bits from his meal and feed those as treats instead


----------

